# Hawaii Aulani advice



## Stevo58 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm currently staying at Aulani with wife and 2yo and visiting from Australia. We love it in Hawaii and idea of a timeshare is very appealing. Especially with a young family.

Met with a DVC rep who advised that a point costs 171, sure you guys know this so will stop there. Did some reading and found out about the resale market which is a much more viable option. Seems there are a few options for us:

1. Buy Aulani resale. This gives us home booking advantage though I've read that the studios book up fast. We would be looking at a late September October date for holiday so perhaps there will still be availability if we are a couple of days late to book.

2. Buy SSI or OKW with more points then look to rent a 1 bed villa after 7 months. We will go to WDW every now and again but it's a 25 hour trip hence focus on Hawaii. This option makes a lot of sense economically as break even would be achieved after 3-4 trips. Via DVC and what we are paying ATM estimate this to be 10 trips.

3. Look at other vacation clubs. Haven't done too much research here but reckon there must be cheaper options than DVC. Like the idea of Disney for young family. Aulani is away from the hustle of Waikiki which is good from family perspective.

Any advice here would be greatly appreciated. It's a fairly big financial decision so want to make sure I haven't missed anything. Figure the sensible thing to do is buy Aulani at resale, would be disappointed if we missed out on the studios.

Thanks


----------



## frank808 (Oct 7, 2016)

Visit next door at marriott koolina.  Much less crowded and cheaper on the resale market than a comparable 2br at aulani.  You can lock off your 2br at marriott and stay one week in a studio then the other week in a 1br.  The maintenance fee for 2016 was under $2050 for the 2br unit.  

Marriott koolina does not have the lazy river and day care that aulani has. But the resort is more laid back and less congested.
You have to weigh the pros and cons of each.  Disclaimer I own at both aulani and marriott and a host of others.  For me having both aulani and marriott koolina is the best of both worlds.

If you have any other questions just ask away.  Btw if you want to come over here to marriott koolina i am here till sunday then on monday i will be staying at aulani.  Would be willing to talk to you and help with your questions.  Also there is a free shuttle around the resort if you dont want to walk over from aulani.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 7, 2016)

*Consider other timeshares first before buying DVC*



Stevo58 said:


> 3. Look at other vacation clubs. Haven't done too much research here but reckon there must be cheaper options than DVC. Like the idea of Disney for young family. Aulani is away from the hustle of Waikiki which is good from family perspective.



Each system has it's PROs and CONs and it's easy to rent. Research and visit other timeshares in Hawaii. Also include Maui, the Big Island and Kauai.

Also figure out what you prefer. I consider Aulani a destination resort where the resort is a destination in itself with superior hotel amenities, physical setting, and on-property activities, not merely a place to sleep.

You can also buy a small number of DVC resale points to book a few nights at Aulani every year or book a longer stay every two to three years (via banking and borrowing). However the lower point DVC rooms without a view (standard view and island garden view) book up first especially during peak travel periods (reflected in DVC's Point Chart under Premier Season and Magic Season point requirements).


----------



## presley (Oct 7, 2016)

Be sure to check out the other timeshare systems in Hawaii. Aulani is one of the most expensive and it is very appealing now while you have a young child, but eventually, you may prefer a quieter, less chaotic place. No matter which timeshare type you buy, you'll be able to exchange to a timeshare in Orlando. You don't need DVC to visit there.

Some of the other timeshares in Hawaii to look at: Wyndham, Marriott, HGVC, Shell Vacation Club, Worldmark, and some others. Some of these have properties on more than one island, which is nice if you like to vary your vacation a bit.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 7, 2016)

I would also recommend that you too a closer look at HGVC. Hgvc has several options for Hawaii and the buyin is cheaper than DVC. 

Though I don't actually know I would claim that Hgvc on Hawaii also has cheaper MF than DvC. 

What you could do is buy HGvC in vegas(cheapest MF) and use those points at HGVC HI. At most places you would be able to book 9months out.


----------



## smmatrix (Oct 7, 2016)

My family and I were also at Aulani days ago and had a wonderful vacation.  I posted on this forums questions about buying into DVC while there.  Here's the thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246168&highlight=aulani

I'm now a proud owner of 200 points DVC Aulani, passed ROFR, closing in a few days.  I'm also a Worldmark owner (purchased resale as well), also popular down under where you live with several resorts.  DVC ownership compliments the Worldmark membership greatly, but doesn't compete.  DVC is in a class of its own and my two toddlers sure think so as well


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 7, 2016)

*Walk don't run*

Atlantis is coming to KoOlina so don't give all your future $$$ to Disney   - http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...resorts-expanding-to-hawaii-with-first-u.html

Lots of folks buy a timeshare without understanding the PROs and CONs. Timesharing is not for everyone and not something you want to jump into without understanding how it works. The one-time Purchase price is just one factor to consider. The ongoing ever increasing fees are just as important to consider. It's also not like booking a hotel room. These are prepaid vacation so you'll be competing with others to book your time. There are only a fixed number of units for any given week and sometimes way too many folks trying to compete for the same limited number of rooms at the same time. High Demands areas and/or peak travel periods will be booked up first. So owners that can’t plan ahead in order to reserve a unit as soon as booking window begins, may not find availability during these peak travel times. 

*Whatever you decide, don't put all of your future vacation dollars into timesharing.* 
This will give you the flexibility in the future to choose the best way to visit your desired destinations. There might not be a timeshare at the location that you want to visit or if there is a timeshare it may be very hard to get an exchange. You may also want to visit a destination in an entirely different way via a cruise, hotel/resort stay, special discounted travel package, tour company, beach house rental, etc.

*Also, don't base your purchase decision simply on the brand name or what you might have hear at a timeshare presentation. *
I suggest that you take some time to research before you act on anything you heard from the sales guys. With any timeshare system try to learn as much as you can on TUG  ("reality" vs "fantasy").  Determine if they offer resorts that meet your needs (in terms of location, quality, amenities, etc) and read the reviews. One size doesn't fit all. You'll have to decide what's best for you and your family.


----------



## Stevo58 (Oct 9, 2016)

Whoa thanks for all the replies. It's certainly a decision we won't rush. Met up with Frank last night and learned a lot. Definitely need to understand the other options better. Aulani has been great fun but as someone pointed out, circumstances can change. I hadn't realised that points can be rented relatively cheaply so perhaps this option or a small contract is a good option.

The other thing Frank pointed out was the resale week possibility at Marriott. We could convert the 2 bedroom lock out for two weeks, use every other year and look to exchange every now and again with another resort. This of course would require better planning on our part. Looks like 2 bedders sell for around 7k so by my reckoning we would breakeven after a couple of trips.

I briefly met with Marriott today who explained their points system. Seems that 2500 points yearly would be similar to an other year resale week. These would cost around 30k. He was trying to sell me 5000 points at 63k discounted down to 52k. He reckoned it would take 8 years to break even here, I reckon it would take a lot longer.

Some good food for thought anyway. Have really enjoyed Aulani and off to Maui tomorrow, hear there is a good broker there so will have a chat.

thanks again for your help.


----------



## RussellSun (Oct 30, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Visit next door at marriott koolina.  Much less crowded and cheaper on the resale market than a comparable 2br at aulani.  You can lock off your 2br at marriott and stay one week in a studio then the other week in a 1br.  The maintenance fee for 2016 was under $2050 for the 2br unit.
> 
> Marriott koolina does not have the lazy river and day care that aulani has. But the resort is more laid back and less congested.
> You have to weigh the pros and cons of each.  Disclaimer I own at both aulani and marriott and a host of others.  For me having both aulani and marriott koolina is the best of both worlds.
> ...



I am thinking of buying at Marriott Ko Olina and at Disney Aulani. Can you share a little about what influenced your decisions to buy both? Did you buy DVC on the resale market? Do you ever go to other Disney vacation clubs?


----------



## icydog (Nov 3, 2017)

I have never had a problem booking Aulani with my Orlando DVC points even close in to my travel date. That is not the case with MKO, Marriott Ko Olina. It is much more difficult to get into Ko Olina if you don't book a year ahead of time. 

 I have stayed at both resorts and I would never buy at Aulani--even resale. The Ko Olina resort is literally right down the block from Aulani. The landscaping is better, the rooms are nicer, the restaurants are eons better the staff is nicer. It is just a better vacation experience in my humble opinion. 

But Aulani works on a point system which can be easier to manage. What I didn't like at Aulani was the attitude of the Cast members (the staff), the lack of theming in the rooms and the lack of handicapped accessible parking. For my buck I would never buy Aulani but that is only my opinion and I am sure you will hear others here.

Edited to add: If you want to go to Aulani less expensively, buy an Orlando based DVC  timeshare and trade your points at 7 months for Aulani. You will save on your buy-in price and your maintenance fees. I don't own at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort but, for your purposes, that would be where my vacation dollars would go. If you buy a resale  Saratoga Springs Contract, with enough points to get you into the room and view you want at Aulani, you will be a happy DVC owner


----------



## frank808 (Nov 7, 2017)

icydog said:


> If you buy a resale  Saratoga Springs Contract, with enough points to get you into the room and view you want at Aulani, you will be a happy DVC owner



If you are looking to book hotel room, standard view and to some extent island view it will be difficult without home resort priority.  Also holidays, summers, spring break and whenever school is out will be a little tough at 7 months.  

There have been posts about how it has been hard to book for popular times at mouseowners.

If you go off peak and are looking for ocean view 1 bedroom it will be easier to book.  Not as easy to book at all times as icydog is saying without home resort priority.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomoretslt (Nov 7, 2017)

Frank and icydog...what resort is right next to Aulani?  Isn't that also a Marriott?  Been to Aulani twice in January.  Loved it so much.  And love that quiet side of the island.  We've had standard view studios, ocean view 1 bedroom, island view 1 bedroom.  Would not waste points on ocean view again, as you can see the ocean from so many spots in the resort.  We used our Saratoga Springs DVC points mostly.  LOL...have owned Saratoga since they opened and never stayed there.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 8, 2017)

nomoretslt said:


> Frank and icydog...what resort is right next to Aulani?  Isn't that also a Marriott?  Been to Aulani twice in January.  Loved it so much.  And love that quiet side of the island.  We've had standard view studios, ocean view 1 bedroom, island view 1 bedroom.  Would not waste points on ocean view again, as you can see the ocean from so many spots in the resort.  We used our Saratoga Springs DVC points mostly.  LOL...have owned Saratoga since they opened and never stayed there.


It is now a four seasons resort.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Nov 8, 2017)

nomoretslt said:


> Frank and icydog...what resort is right next to Aulani?  Isn't that also a Marriott?  Been to Aulani twice in January.  Loved it so much.  And love that quiet side of the island.  We've had standard view studios, ocean view 1 bedroom, island view 1 bedroom.  Would not waste points on ocean view again, as you can see the ocean from so many spots in the resort.  We used our Saratoga Springs DVC points mostly.  LOL...have owned Saratoga since they opened and never stayed there.



Good to know about the oceanview. We are headed there next year. My original plan was to do a 1 bedroom island view for 10 nights. But I made an RCI match to Wyndham Shearwater, so we will do that for a week and then maybe 5 nights at Aulani. I considered changing our view since I needed fewer points, but now I'll just stick to the island view.


----------



## nomoretslt (Nov 8, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Good to know about the oceanview. We are headed there next year. My original plan was to do a 1 bedroom island view for 10 nights. But I made an RCI match to Wyndham Shearwater, so we will do that for a week and then maybe 5 nights at Aulani. I considered changing our view since I needed fewer points, but now I'll just stick to the island view.



The island view can vary.  I think it depends on what floor you are on and what side of the resort.  Ours was on the 5th floor maybe?  And it looked down onto the grassy area where they hold the Starlight Hui luau thing....I'm not sure if they even do that any more.  We usually get a standard view studio for the first 2 or 3 nights to save on points.  We are tired for the first couple of days anyway from the long non-stop flight from the east coast and usually just stick around the resort those days.  Even the standard view was not too bad....after all, we were in Hawaii.  I did enjoy the ocean view room we had, but it is a really big points eater.  Every area by the elevators has floor to ceiling windows with chairs (if I remember correctly) so you can sit there and enjoy the view.

If you are a DVC member, you don't have to pay for parking either.  Otherwise, I think it's $25 or $35/day?

Do you know about the walk to go see the turtles?  It is behind the Paradise Cove Luau place that you pass on your way to the Aulani entrance.  They aren't the huge turtles, but big.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 8, 2017)

nomoretslt said:


> The island view can vary.  I think it depends on what floor you are on and what side of the resort.  Ours was on the 5th floor maybe?  And it looked down onto the grassy area where they hold the Starlight Hui luau thing....I'm not sure if they even do that any more.  We usually get a standard view studio for the first 2 or 3 nights to save on points.  We are tired for the first couple of days anyway from the long non-stop flight from the east coast and usually just stick around the resort those days.  Even the standard view was not too bad....after all, we were in Hawaii.  I did enjoy the ocean view room we had, but it is a really big points eater.  Every area by the elevators has floor to ceiling windows with chairs (if I remember correctly) so you can sit there and enjoy the view.
> 
> If you are a DVC member, you don't have to pay for parking either.  Otherwise, I think it's $25 or $35/day?
> 
> Do you know about the walk to go see the turtles?  It is behind the Paradise Cove Luau place that you pass on your way to the Aulani entrance.  They aren't the huge turtles, but big.


No starlight hui anymore.  There is a for fee luau now.

Parking is $37 a night per vehicle.  Maybe it was $35 but I don't really pay attention as I stay on points.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmatrix (Nov 10, 2017)

As we know, Atlantis is building it's first US based resort, and right next door to Aulani, in the empty lot between Marriott and Aulani.  Does anyone know if construction has begun yet?


----------



## frank808 (Nov 11, 2017)

smmatrix said:


> As we know, Atlantis is building it's first US based resort, and right next door to Aulani, in the empty lot between Marriott and Aulani.  Does anyone know if construction has begun yet?


I saw them boring for soils samples a few weeks ago.  That is about it.  They did demolish the wedding chapel by the beach. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 11, 2017)

From a Sept 2017 article - http://www.hawaiibusiness.com/big-plans/

_The little-known Chinese conglomerate has purchased $569 million of real estate in West Oahu, including the remaining oceanfront land between Aulani and the Beach Villas at Ko Olina. There, the company plans to first build a 1,300-unit Atlantis resort with hotel rooms and timeshares, then two other luxury hotels with a condo complex._​
_Later, on the border of Ko Olina and Kapolei, the company is considering building a residential subdivision surrounding a golf course. The company estimates a five- to eight-year build-out for its properties.

....Ko Olina’s Atlantis resort is slated to have 800 hotel rooms and 524 residential units, featuring an Aquaventure water park, aquarium and water-themed facilities. “You can swim, you can snorkel, you can sail in the river, you can see the fish … Anything you would expect from the water, you can get at Atlantis,” Yao says. Yao, who is an architect, says Oceanwide is still in the early stages of planning Atlantis but intends to combine contemporary design with Hawaiian cultural elements. It says it is working with local designers and architects.

......Oceanwide plans to build two other luxury hotels and a condo complex on a neighboring 17-acre oceanfront lot near Atlantis, between the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club and the Ko Olina Beach Villas. Oceanwide bought that land next to the Nalu Lagoon for $191 million in December 2015.

Building two hotels adjacent to the immense Atlantis Resort may seem counterintuitive, but Yao insists that the properties will complement each other rather than compete. Atlantis is geared towards Millennials and families, and he says the other hotels can o er quieter and more exclusive vacations. Brands for the two hotels have not been announced.

_​_
_


----------



## nomoretslt (Nov 11, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I saw them boring for soils samples a few weeks ago.  That is about it.  They did demolish the wedding chapel by the beach.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



Oh that is sad, we saw almost daily weddings....but I knew that empty parcel of land was not going to last.  All of this build up is going to take away the main reason why I loved Aulani.  Although I don't see it getting as crazy as the Wai Ki Ki area.  I do remember a Disney employee telling us that one day a water park would be next door.....but he thought Disney was purchasing the land.  

Don't know how that small lagoon will accomodate so many more people.


----------



## smmatrix (Nov 11, 2017)

nomoretslt said:


> Oh that is sad, we saw almost daily weddings....but I knew that empty parcel of land was not going to last.  All of this build up is going to take away the main reason why I loved Aulani.  Although I don't see it getting as crazy as the Wai Ki Ki area.  I do remember a Disney employee telling us that one day a water park would be next door.....but he thought Disney was purchasing the land.
> 
> Don't know how that small lagoon will accomodate so many more people.



As an Aulani DVC owner, I am soooo looking forward to Atlantis being next door.  Aulani already has lots of choices for things to do and places to dine, but can you imagine the huge selection we'll have now?  Upteen restaurants, more water fun choices for the kids, shopping... just awesome awesome awesome!  And, values will go up as a result!!  Most Disney resorts are located near their parks.  Aulani will now have extended choices... more choices, way more better!!!


----------



## nomoretslt (Nov 11, 2017)

smmatrix said:


> As an Aulani DVC owner, I am soooo looking forward to Atlantis being next door.  Aulani already has lots of choices for things to do and places to dine, but can you imagine the huge selection we'll have now?  Upteen restaurants, more water fun choices for the kids, shopping... just awesome awesome awesome!  And, values will go up as a result!!  Most Disney resorts are located near their parks.  Aulani will now have extended choices... more choices, way more better!!!



If you say so!   It has been a few years since we were there last....I just don't remember how much vacant land there was at the time.  I do know that there is a strict island thing about "free parking" for residents or something like that.  And that vacant lot was mostly residents parking for free so they can enjoy the surf and the beach....as it should be, they are tax paying residents.  I know that the mountains right behind Aulani restricts any further building...just can't do it...hopefully...

I'm not a shopper at all....but more restaurant choices would be great for that area!  Was not impressed with Monkey Pods.  But we really did love the ABC store deli department.  We managed to spend not one dime on food at Aulani our last visit.  And this Atlantis thing could force DVC to up their game, right?


----------



## smmatrix (Nov 11, 2017)

nomoretslt said:


> If you say so!   It has been a few years since we were there last....I just don't remember how much vacant land there was at the time.  I do know that there is a strict island thing about "free parking" for residents or something like that.  And that vacant lot was mostly residents parking for free so they can enjoy the surf and the beach....as it should be, they are tax paying residents.  I know that the mountains right behind Aulani restricts any further building...just can't do it...hopefully...
> 
> I'm not a shopper at all....but more restaurant choices would be great for that area!  Was not impressed with Monkey Pods.  But we really did love the ABC store deli department.  We managed to spend not one dime on food at Aulani our last visit.  And this Atlantis thing could force DVC to up their game, right?



The empty lot next to Aulani is quite huge... much larger than the parcel that Aulani sits on.  It's always been private and I have never seen locals park anywhere near that parcel, except maybe street parking?


----------



## frank808 (Nov 11, 2017)

smmatrix said:


> The empty lot next to Aulani is quite huge... much larger than the parcel that Aulani sits on.  It's always been private and I have never seen locals park anywhere near that parcel, except maybe street parking?


I am quiet certain that aulani was built on the largest ocean front parcel in koolina that was available.  Marriott or Ihilani was the largest parcel that horita built in the 80's.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Nov 12, 2017)

Stevo58 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm currently staying at Aulani with wife and 2yo and visiting from Australia. We love it in Hawaii and idea of a timeshare is very appealing. Especially with a young family.
> 
> ...


I realize this is from a month ago.  You should spend time and get experience before you make any decisions.  Certainly resale is best for almost all options.  Given the scope of what you're looking at, this will likely take you a couple of years to get enough info to make a good and informed decision including a WDW DVC stay.  For DVC, resale is paramount, home resort somewhat less of an issue.  If you do decide to go with Aulani, which I'd only do if you intend to go there routinely as it sounds you do, hold out for a subsidized contract.  The higher price will be worth it long term.  Marriott and HGVC (among others) will certainly give you a wider variety of options for HI and otherwise.  DVC's claim to fame is the on property location for WDW & DL.  Aulani is certainly nice but there are other options that would likely fill the HI choice better for many situations.  Of course there's no reason one couldn't do both to take advantage of each's strong points.  If you did decide to buy DVC, SSR is a cheaper and better long term option than OKW, BLT will like be the second cheapest option followed by AKV & OKW.  The good news about buying DVC with the current market and long term history is that, if you find what you do doesn't work, you can get out for a relatively minimal loss if you bought resale.  You mentioned break even in 3-4 trips, that must be comparing to rack rates of DVC, a fools comparison IMO.  You're likely looking at somewhere in the 20-25 yr range when you consider the TVM/Opportunity costs, fee increases and use realistic number on the cash costs.  IMO there are only 3 valid metrics for this situation, what you actually would have spent not owning, what you could get DVC for as a private rental and for this situation, what an alternate option would cost you.  In reality DVC doesn't seem to save anyone money because often they do the comparison on a studio and then use a 1BR many times and/or they just spend the extra money on other things during the same vacations.  Extra value perhaps but human nature.


----------



## icydog (Nov 12, 2017)

nomoretslt said:


> The island view can vary.  I think it depends on what floor you are on and what side of the resort.  Ours was on the 5th floor maybe?  And it looked down onto the grassy area where they hold the Starlight Hui luau thing....I'm not sure if they even do that any more.  We usually get a standard view studio for the first 2 or 3 nights to save on points.  We are tired for the first couple of days anyway from the long non-stop flight from the east coast and usually just stick around the resort those days.  Even the standard view was not too bad....after all, we were in Hawaii.  I did enjoy the ocean view room we had, but it is a really big points eater.  Every area by the elevators has floor to ceiling windows with chairs (if I remember correctly) so you can sit there and enjoy the view.
> *
> If you are a DVC member, you don't have to pay for parking either.  Otherwise, I think it's $25 or $35/day?*
> 
> Do you know about the walk to go see the turtles?  It is behind the Paradise Cove Luau place that you pass on your way to the Aulani entrance.  They aren't the huge turtles, but big.



Maybe this changed after my scathing TripAdvisor Review. Disney actually gave me my $35, a day, back.They wouldn't allow valet parking gratis for handicapped guests, even in wheelchairs, like me. I am glad this has changed. I wrote Aulani off as soon as I returned home because of this policy.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 14, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> *Walk don't run*
> 
> Atlantis is coming to KoOlina so don't give all your future $$$ to Disney   - http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...resorts-expanding-to-hawaii-with-first-u.html
> 
> ...



What is bad about Atlantis coming to Ko Olina. To me, this sounds like a positive. Atlantis will be the most expensive resort ever built in the world. I read that it will be amazing. I have read the development plans will help transform Ko Olina into a world class vacation destination. Some are calling it the “Palm Springs of Hawaii.” Now that may not be everyone’s cup of tea but I can say that Maui is so over run with tourists and the resorts are so old in the Kaanapali area, that we are not interested in that area.

I did not think I would like Ko Olina but I fell in love with the area so we just bought a Marriott Ko Olina EOY 2 bedroom ocean view and Disney Aulina 200 points so we can vacation EOY at Marriott/Aulani in Ko Olina combined. To rent these rooms on the open market would be about $1100-$1500 per day on average. It is much more cost effective to be a timeshare owner and purchase on the resale market. We picked up the Aulani points for less than half what Disney is charging and we got the Marriott very inexpensively. The breakeven on the upfront costs is 5-6 days on the Marriott (less than one week so we will break even in our first stay) and about about 10 days in a one bedroom on the Disney Aulani.


----------



## icydog (Nov 14, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> What is bad about Atlantis coming to Ko Olina. To me, this sounds like a positive. Atlantis will be the most expensive resort ever built in the world. I read that it will be amazing. I have read the development plans will help transform Ko Olina into a world class vacation destination. Some are calling it the “Palm Springs of Hawaii.” Now that may not be everyone’s cup of tea but I can say that Maui is so over run with tourists and the resorts are so old in the Kaanapali area, that we are not interested in that area.
> 
> I did not think I would like Ko Olina but I fell in love with the area so we just bought a Marriott Ko Olina EOY 2 bedroom ocean view and Disney Aulina 200 points so we can vacation EOY at Marriott/Aulani in Ko Olina combined. To rent these rooms on the open market would be about $1100-$1500 per day on average. It is much more cost effective to be a timeshare owner and purchase on the resale market. We picked up the Aulani points for less than half what Disney is charging and we got the Marriott very inexpensively. The breakeven on the upfront costs is 5-6 days on the Marriott (less than one week so we will break even in our first stay) and about about 10 days in a one bedroom on the Disney Aulani.



Ah, my dear Russell, you forgot one important thing. The maintenance fees are high for both resorts. The maintenance fees for Ko Olina are ~ $1800 per year and the maintenance fees on 200 Aulani points for 2018 will be $1508. If you combine those Aulani points for two years to give you a week in Hawaii then you are paying $3016 per week.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 14, 2017)

icydog said:


> Ah, my dear Russell, you forgot one important thing. The maintenance fees are high for both resorts. The maintenance fees for Ko Olina are ~ $1800 per year and the maintenance fees on 200 Aulani points for 2018 will be $1508. If you combine those Aulani points for two years to give you a week in Hawaii then you are paying $3016 per week.



Yes that is a bargain. A week in a 2 bedroom ocean view at Marriott Ko Olina with tax is $8300. Aulani is $1500+ per night for a one bedroom. As an owner, we can book the dates we want in high season and no need to trade. We get the views we want too. If you do not value views and room categories, your choice of booking dates and stuff like this, then being an owner would not make no sense.


----------



## icydog (Nov 14, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> Yes that is a bargain. A week in a 2 bedroom ocean view at Marriott Ko Olina with tax is $8300. Aulani is $1500+ per night for a one bedroom. As an owner, we can book the dates we want in high season and no need to trade. We get the views we want too. If you do not value views and room categories, your choice of booking dates and stuff like this, then being an owner would not make no sense.



As long as you’re happy then I’m happy.  Congratulations.  
Marylyn


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 14, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> What is bad about Atlantis coming to Ko Olina.


I didn't say Disney coming to KoOlina was a bad thing.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 14, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> I didn't say Disney coming to KoOlina was a bad thing.



Oh, okay. You meant maybe we might want to join Atlantis instead of Disney? I did not think of that. Good news is that Disney is easy to resell if we want and we bought it at a low price. From what I understand, Atlantis will be very expensive. I am hoping Atlantis will make Ko Olina more desirable and help increase the desirability of Marriott Ko Olina and Disney Aulina. Although maybe we are better off without them there because it will bring more people and traffic.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 14, 2017)

Projected 2018 maintenance fee for marriott koolina 2br is a tad over $2200.   

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 14, 2017)

TUG folks are extremely price sensitive, it seems. Some of us buy timeshares mostly for our enjoyment and non-monetary reasons.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> TUG folks are extremely price sensitive, it seems. Some of us buy timeshares mostly for our enjoyment and non-monetary reasons.


One of the reasons to buy a timeshare is to save money.  If pricing doesn't matter, it would be easier and lot less work to just book with marriott and disney for the same accommodations. You would not need to book 11 or 12 months in advance and compete with other timeshare owners for the same rooms.

In a prior post, you stated yourself that timesharing made it a bargain.  So aren't you also price sensitive?  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> TUG folks are extremely price sensitive, it seems. Some of us buy timeshares mostly for our enjoyment and non-monetary reasons.


Owning timeshares carries risk and commitment.  To buy one without the current and long term costs in mind would be foolish.  Most people her on TUG have bought some type of retail product but usually it was before they knew better or it was a special situation like the hybrid point purchase.  Timeshares, including Marriott and DVC, are high risk plays long term.  But the best usage of a timeshare is normally in the personal usage.  I would point out that the mentality of "I want the best and I'm going to go get it at almost any cost" is a very expensive one in timesharing, one almost certainly to guarantee both a large up front cost and a large ultimate loss of $$$.  It's just like deciding you want THAT car and you set out to buy it, you will overpay in almost every case.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

frank808 said:


> One of the reasons to buy a timeshare is to save money.  If pricing doesn't matter, it would be easier and lot less work to just book with marriott and disney for the same accommodations. You would not need to book 11 or 12 months in advance and compete with other timeshare owners for the same rooms.
> 
> In a prior post, you stated yourself that timesharing made it a bargain.  So aren't you also price sensitive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



I like value for the money but I am not so price sensitive as to calculate every dollar or worry about a couple hundred dollars per year. I will pay a lot extra for luxury if the luxury is worth it. Unlike other Disney owners, we will only stay in 1 bedrooms and above rather than studios. All my timeshares are 4 and 5 star and I still rent hotels too when needed. For example, we have over 600,000 United miles not to mention hundreds of thousands of miles with other airlines, yet we save our miles to fly first class internationally and pay for domestic flights usually. So, yes we are price sensitive and we try to get as much value as we can out of our 4* and 5* vacations.

Even when paying for vacations outright, I still book 12+ months in advance. Hotel rooms still offer some degree of risk in that you never know for sure how good the room view will be until you arrive. However, the main reason we brought timeshares this year was because we like the bigger accommodations. We like 1 and 2 bedrooms and kitchens. It is very hard to book larger, high quality accommodations except through individual condo owners and I have not had good experience with that. I like consistent quality. I was super impressed when I discovered the timeshare world managed by high quality companies last summer and became hooked by the ease and flexibility of booking and the high quality of maintenance. We felt the price-value equation was there for the timeshares we purchased. They were not cheap, but they offered the level of quality we were seeking and double or triple the space of hotel rooms. Now I hate hotel rooms!


----------



## frank808 (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> I like value for the money but I am not so price sensitive as to calculate every dollar or worry about a couple hundred dollars per year. I will pay a lot extra for luxury if the luxury is worth it. Unlike other Disney owners, we will only stay in 1 bedrooms and above rather than studios. All my timeshares are 4 and 5 star and I still rent hotels too when needed. For example, we have over 600,000 United miles not to mention hundreds of thousands of miles with other airlines, yet we save our miles to fly first class internationally and pay for domestic flights usually. So, yes we are price sensitive and we try to get as much value as we can out of our 4* and 5* vacations.
> 
> Even when paying for vacations outright, I still book 12+ months in advance. Hotel rooms still offer some degree of risk in that you never know for sure how good the room view will be until you arrive. However, the main reason we brought timeshares this year was because we like the bigger accommodations. We like 1 and 2 bedrooms and kitchens. It is very hard to book larger, high quality accommodations except through individual condo owners and I have not had good experience with that. I like consistent quality. I was super impressed when I discovered the timeshare world managed by high quality companies last summer and became hooked by the ease and flexibility of booking and the high quality of maintenance. We felt the price-value equation was there for the timeshares we purchased. They were not cheap, but they offered the level of quality we were seeking and double or triple the space of hotel rooms. Now I hate hotel rooms!



Value for the money is probably the main reason everyone buys into a timeshare.  It was for me as it has allowed us to travel more and stay at some amazing places. Also timeshare owners are not looking for the cheapest accommodations. They have to purchase into the system and then pay the annual maintenance fee.

A couple hundred dollars multiplied by 50 weeks equals a sizable difference in costs. So I try to be a little more accurate in quoting maintenance fees.

Buying a timeshare does not guarantee you a better room view.  You can get a lower floor, looking into loading dock, over the garage etc with a timeshare also.  It has happened to me at Marriott koolina many times and I have gotten spectacular views also.  Not every room view is going to be great.  My experiences with room view placement has been better as a hotel guest.

Marriott, disney, Hilton, westin and other top hotel chains offer the bigger rooms like 1br and 2br suites.  But booking through the major chains will be room rates in excess of $1500 a night. Glad I found timesharing as it has brought my nightly rate down to a tenth of what the major chains charge hotel guests for the same accommodations. 

I concur with your statement about staying in hotel rooms.  Timesharing has spoiled my family and I.  We try to stay in our timeshares whenever possible but there are places where there are no timeshares around. When that happens, I tend to book residence inns mostly.  Love having the extra space, kitchen and ability to have access to washer machines. It comes closest to the timeshare model. There have been some times when our only option is a hotel room but luckily it has been only for a night.  

I wish it was easier and less planning to book a timeshare stay.  Most people find it odd that I have to book my vacations a year out.  With timeshares, there is no flexibility to cancel a stay in 48 hours without penalty.

Consistent quality and value pricing from major hotel timeshares is what got me sold on timesharing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

The difference is a few hundred dollars per year in maintenance fees with a timeshare. Compared to $1000 - $1500 per night at a similar hotel room in Hawaii or at Disney, a timeshare is a bargain.

If you buy a timeshare with a guaranteed ocean view, how would they put you in a room with absolutely no view? That would only happen, I assume, if you are exchanging, right?

I am a planner and usually plan 12-18 months in advance. I feel restricted by timeshares because they only let me plan 11 months in advance! And if you do not own at a home resort at Disney, you can only plan 7 months out. This is behind the eight ball for me. So timeshares do not limit me at all. LOL


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 15, 2017)

smmatrix said:


> As an Aulani DVC owner, I am soooo looking forward to Atlantis being next door.  Aulani already has lots of choices for things to do and places to dine, but can you imagine the huge selection we'll have now?  Upteen restaurants, more water fun choices for the kids, shopping... just awesome awesome awesome!  And, values will go up as a result!!  Most Disney resorts are located near their parks.  Aulani will now have extended choices... more choices, way more better!!!


I love Aulani! Maybe being a DVC owner will give us a good deal for day passes at Atlantis ?(lets pray!)  lol


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

elleny76 said:


> I love Aulani! Maybe being a DVC owner will give us a good deal for day passes at Atlantis ?(lets pray!)  lol



That would be cool. I will need to save some of my travel budget for Atlantis. If they are trying to sell timeshares at Atlantis, they will certainly target Disney Aulani timeshare owners. We would be their best target sales prospects!


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> The difference is a few hundred dollars per year in maintenance fees with a timeshare. Compared to $1000 - $1500 per night at a similar hotel room in Hawaii or at Disney, a timeshare is a bargain.
> 
> If you buy a timeshare with a guaranteed ocean view, how would they put you in a room with absolutely no view? That would only happen, I assume, if you are exchanging, right?
> 
> I am a planner and usually plan 12-18 months in advance. I feel restricted by timeshares because they only let me plan 11 months in advance! And if you do not own at a home resort at Disney, you can only plan 7 months out. This is behind the eight ball for me. So timeshares do not limit me at all. LOL


If you're using the cash price through Disney, that's not a valid comparison.  The appropriate comparisons for a 1 BR are the Marriott and a private rental.  That should put your price more in the $700-900 per night range depending on season.  Realize that your idea of guaranteed view is not necessary the same as he resorts and you really don't have much of a case if they give you a room designated in that view.  In general with timeshares view guarantees are minimal and more of a location than an actual view from the unit itself.  Vegetation often takes the view as the resort ages, I'll use Marriott's Grande Ocean and DVC's VB resorts as good examples of that issue.  If view from your unit is paramount, you need to buy a fixed week option that fits the bill.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean said:


> If you're using the cash price through Disney, that's not a valid comparison.  The appropriate comparisons for a 1 BR are the Marriott and a private rental.  That should put your price more in the $700-900 per night range depending on season.  Realize that your idea of guaranteed view is not necessary the same as he resorts and you really don't have much of a case if they give you a room designated in that view.  In general with timeshares view guarantees are minimal and more of a location than an actual view from the unit itself.  Vegetation often takes the view as the resort ages, I'll use Marriott's Grande Ocean and DVC's VB resorts as good examples of that issue.  If view from your unit is paramount, you need to buy a fixed week option that fits the bill.



We own a Marriott Ko Olina 2 bedroom lockoff ocean view, not a 1 bedroom. The rate on Expedia is $1100 plus tax per night in the summer. I am sure some owners will rent for less since their costs are only about $2000 per week, like us. The ocean views at Ko Olina are pretty good compared to the other Marriotts in Hawaii. That is why we bought there. We love Kauai but the Marriott we like there does not have good ocean views because it is set back so even having an ocean view designation would not have been very helpful, I have heard.

We also own at Aulani. The purpose of that is to add days when we stay at Marriott Ko Olina. I really do not care what the market rate is. We bought for enjoyment. It is nice to know that Expedia rents one bedrooms at Aulani for $1500 plus tax per night but I know that Tuggers can get rentals for much less than that without purchasing a DVC membership.


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> We own a Marriott Ko Olina 2 bedroom lockoff ocean view, not a 1 bedroom. The rate on Expedia is $1100 plus tax per night in the summer. I am sure some owners will rent for less since their costs are only about $2000 per week, like us. The ocean views at Ko Olina are pretty good compared to the other Marriotts in Hawaii. That is why we bought there. We love Kauai but the Marriott we like there does not have good ocean views because it is set back so even having an ocean view designation would not have been very helpful, I have heard.


That's the point, the expedia or direct through DVC rates are irrelevant in this situation and not an appropriate comparison for buying or judging savings of doing so.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean said:


> That's the point, the expedia or direct through DVC rates are irrelevant in this situation and not an appropriate comparison for buying or judging savings of doing so.



Yes I agree. The Expedia rate is a psychological benefit to me because before I discovered the world of timeshares, I used to rent through Expedia. So it is a relevant comparison for me because if I did not own a timeshare, I would be booking hotel rooms at Expedia rates and I would think I was getting great deals. LOL Thank goodness I am buying timeshares now. Even if I am overpaying a little for my timeshares, I am saving a ton of money and staying in bigger, nice accommodations than ever before. And thanks to TUG, I am finally buying timeshares on the resale market, and not direct from the developers unless there is a good reason to do so.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> The difference is a few hundred dollars per year in maintenance fees with a timeshare. Compared to $1000 - $1500 per night at a similar hotel room in Hawaii or at Disney, a timeshare is a bargain.
> 
> If you buy a timeshare with a guaranteed ocean view, how would they put you in a room with absolutely no view? That would only happen, I assume, if you are exchanging, right?
> 
> I am a planner and usually plan 12-18 months in advance. I feel restricted by timeshares because they only let me plan 11 months in advance! And if you do not own at a home resort at Disney, you can only plan 7 months out. This is behind the eight ball for me. So timeshares do not limit me at all. LOL



Difference of few hundred dollars times fifty weeks is ten thousand dollars or more.

An ocean view at Marriott could be on a low floor, one not looking directly at the ocean, obscured by trees (what once was a great view is now blocked) etc.  You can book a week where a majority are owner stays, someone is going to get the short end of the stick. Although using your home week bad views are diminished but not eliminated. There are some ocean views at marriott koolina that are so.  You can scan through previous posts on rooms owners were assigned at home resorts.  

Just 5 days ago at grand California villas and I got a second floor 1br with no view.  I am an owner there and booked the stay 11 months in advance.  Three weeks ago we were at Marriott lakeshore reserve and got a fabulous 2br on top floor.  I do not own there but it was an exchange through interval about 6 months ago.

This is your first year of ownership so are basing your experiences on a short time frame. Please come back here in 5 years or 10 and tell us how your room assignments have been.  Most of us here are giving you our experiences based on hundreds of stays.

Glad you can project what you are definitely going to do 18 months in advance.  For people like me, life happens and there are things out of my control. 

As dvc points owner you always have a home resort to plan 11 months out.  It Is only 7 months out for non home resorts.  With my Marriott weeks, I can and do occasionally  book 13 months in advance(12 months if you do not own multiple weeks).  

Timeshares do limit a lot of people in regards to flexibility. I guess your plans don't change after you make them. Makes me envious that your plans stay intact and don't need to be changed a year and half after being made. We can't can cancel timeshare stays 48 hours in advance without penalty like a hotel stay. There have been times I have booked stays 12 months in advance and had to change plans 11 months later.

Happy timesharing and hope to meet you one day in person.  Next time you stay at marriott koolina or aulani we can try to meet up.  Have you tried Hilton grand vacations?  The Hilton Hawaiian village and hokulani units are great and location can't be beat.  Plus maintenance fees are quiet reasonable compared to Marriott koolina and aulani.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> We own a Marriott Ko Olina 2 bedroom lockoff ocean view, not a 1 bedroom. The rate on Expedia is $1100 plus tax per night in the summer. I am sure some owners will rent for less since their costs are only about $2000 per week, like us.



The correct maintenance fee for 2018 at MKO is over $2200.  I know,for you, a couple hundred doesn't matter but I try to post correct numbers for the benefit of others.

MKO was only sold as 2br weeks before points.  No 1br units were sold here during that time frame.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Difference of few hundred dollars times fifty weeks is ten thousand dollars or more.



Why are you multiplying times 52 weeks? We do not travel 52 weeks a year?


----------



## frank808 (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> Why are you multiplying times 52 weeks? We do not travel 52 weeks a year?


Sent you a pm.  But a few hundred here and there adds up for multi week owners.  So I try to be accurate as possible.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Sent you a pm.  But a few hundred here and there adds up for multi week owners.  So I try to be accurate as possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I think we are talking about two different things. One is quoting accurate maintenance fees for time shares. The other is whether spending a couple hundred dollars extra in a vacation week is worth it for the value or luxury one wants.


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> Yes I agree. The Expedia rate is a psychological benefit to me because before I discovered the world of timeshares, I used to rent through Expedia. So it is a relevant comparison for me because if I did not own a timeshare, I would be booking hotel rooms at Expedia rates and I would think I was getting great deals. LOL Thank goodness I am buying timeshares now. Even if I am overpaying a little for my timeshares, I am saving a ton of money and staying in bigger, nice accommodations than ever before. And thanks to TUG, I am finally buying timeshares on the resale market, and not direct from the developers unless there is a good reason to do so.


It's really not a benefit at all, it really has no meaning other than showing you what you were overpaying before.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean said:


> It's really not a benefit at all, it really has no meaning other than showing you what you were overpaying before.



That’t Exactly the benefit. Millions of people are overpaying for hotel rooms. When I tell people I own timeshares, they laugh at me. Timeshares still have a terrible reputation among the general public. Maybe I will be regretting my purchases too by next year. The one thing I do know, I do not want to stay in small hotel rooms anymore nor do I want to rent run down condos directly from owners, which is what many of my friends do. We actually rented a condo in Hawaii for a lot of money last summer and while it had a breathtaking view, it was not well maintained compared to staying at a Marriott or Westin that is maintained by the hotel.


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> That’t Exactly the benefit. Millions of people are overpaying for hotel rooms. When I tell people I own timeshares, they laugh at me.


There's always someone or someway to go a given option better and/or cheaper.  but we don't want perfect to be the enemy of good.  But we do want to understand where we actually are rather than where we think we are.  While they may be overpaying, they also have less risk in the long term.  One of the bigger issues is they lock themselves in.  If one says they have to have Aulani, then they are going to overpay no matter their specific choices.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 15, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> Oh, okay. *You meant maybe we might want to join Atlantis instead of Disney? *I did not think of that. Good news is that Disney is easy to resell if we want and we bought it at a low price. From what I understand, Atlantis will be very expensive. I am hoping Atlantis will make Ko Olina more desirable and help increase the desirability of Marriott Ko Olina and Disney Aulina. Although maybe we are better off without them there because it will bring more people and traffic.



I wrote "_Atlantis is coming to KoOlina so don't give all your future $$$ to Disney_  ".

I meant don't spend all of your future $$$ on a large DVC contract because the family will eventually want to spend some time at Atlantis. Aulani is a great family resort destination but it won't be the only game in town for long. Folks may want to buy just enough DVC points to spend a few nights at Aulani so they can split part of their vacation stay at Atlantis.


----------

